# Leandrinho and the summer leagues



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

How is Leandrinho going in the summer league?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

He has only played once after missing the first couple of games and put up 12 points and 3/8 three pointers. Not a real impressive game, if you ask me.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

12 points, three turnovers and two assists in 29 minutes. Not impressive, but it was a good first game. Look what coach said about him:



> "He's a fish out of water right now," said Suns coach Mike D'Antoni, pointing out the Brazilian player is learning English and has had little practice time with this team.
> 
> "There's no way he could know what he's doing. But you can see his talent. He's going to be a player. He's got too much talent not to be. . . But he'll have to learn to be a point guard."


http://www.nba.com/suns/news/tribune_030721.html


----------



## ChiPHeaD (Jun 25, 2003)

Ugh... his stats in the last game were pretty horrible: 2 pts on 1/7 shooting, 6 pf in 18 minutes.
Hopefully it was just a fluke, I really hope he turns out a good player.

BTW you can keep up with the Rocky Mountain Revue here:
http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/schedule03.html


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

For the moment his play justifies him being picked in the bottom of the first round. He needs time, being an NBA PG is a tough job.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Against Denver he showed some development. He had 9 points, 2 assists, 3 steals, 3 PF.

The kid needs time, especially to adapt his game and learn the language. But I think he will be ok, this is only his 3rd game in US and he can't communicate with the coach and the team. He is probably very lost out there.


----------



## ChiPHeaD (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice game by Leandrinho against the Spurs' winless summer league team. 20 points on 6/8 shooting (4/5 threes), 4/5 FTs, 3 boards, 4 assists, 2 steals, 1 block. Not bad at all. 6 TOs however, so it looks like he's better suited played the Shooting Guard position in the NBA at this time.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

No he's better suited for the PG position. You can't look at a box score and base your judgement on that. 
Did you even watch the game?


----------



## ChiPHeaD (Jun 25, 2003)

I didn't watch this game, but I have watched Leandrinho play in the Brazilian league in the past and his ability to play PG in the NBA (at this point) is a concern. He dominated in Brazil because of his superior physical gifts, and it will take him some time to translate that into NBA-level point guard play. The fact is, this was only his third game in the US and he still struggles with the language and is getting used to a different playing style.

Don't get me wrong, I still think he'll be a great PG in the league one day, but he may be more useful as a 2 right now.


----------

